# Shimano introduce new STEPS E7000 drive system



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

https://singletrackworld.com/2018/0...s-mean-e-bike-prices-to-rival-standard-bikes/

I'm doubtful of the claims about bringing the cost down as much as they say as there's not much they can do about battery cost but looks good anyway.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Any new product from a reputable brand like shimano is a move in the right direction. But, yeah, battery cost remain high.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I believe the current Shimano battery retails for $700, so yes, that is still a sticking point. Maybe they will come out with a "half-sized" battery for $350, that would be plenty for many people. 

Better than Bosch though. Their battery is $900! The charger is another $125.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Focus (Shimano E8000 motor) has a battery for their bikes that comes in at $499 but it won't work with other E8000 setups I don't think. It is also 378wh compared to most 500wh batteries but you can combine it with the internal battery so you end up with 756wh total capacity. 

I looked a bit deeper at the new E7000 group and I like the left shifter setup much better than the E8000 one for mode selection. One thing I think Shimano needs to do is offer even shorter crank arms for the ebikes, if I read the specs correctly the new group will offer 165mm cranks in addition to the current 170 and 175mm ones but I want even shorter ones myself and am looking at the Miranda brand from Europe.


----------

